# Guide to Italian Cheeses - Part 4.



## Margi Cintrano (May 20, 2012)

Good Afternoon,

To the traveler in Lombardia, close to Milán, this blue vein cheese dates back to the 10th century, The DOC ( designation of controlled origin ) has declared and certified this blue variety in Lombardia: Pavia, Casale Monferrato, Bérgamo, Brescia, Como, Cremona, Lecco, Lodi, Milán, Vercelli, Novara and Cuneo. 


GORGONZOLA ... 

 This world famous blue vein variety hails from a town of the same name just east of Milán, in Lombardia. During the times of yesteryear, the village of Gorgonzola, was a stop for herdmen driving cattle between the Alps and the grassy plains of the Po Valley. 

Far more, today, gorgonzola is predominately produced in neighboring province Piemonte. Furthermore, there are two types of Gorgonzola.

The first is Gorgonzola Dulce meaning sweet and it is aged no more than 3 months. It is superb with crusty country bread and can vary between a spreadable paste and crumbly blue. The 2nd variety is called Gorgonzola Naturale, which is slightly piquant and has been cured for over 3 months however, usually one year. It has a more compact paste and is pale white to alabaster with a slight blue vein pattern. 

In fabricating gorgonzola, Penicilluim Glaucum is added to the curd, at the beginning of the cheese making process to create a mold, which is regularly pierced with thick stainless steel or copper needles to let air into the interior and encourage mold to form, grow and spread throughout the cheese, thus, forming the blue veins.

In buying Gorgonzola, look for cheese that has a glistening, buttery smooth paste, the color of fresh cream and that is well marked with blue vein shattered patterns. 

Gorgonzola is cylinder in shape and weighs between 6 and 12 kilos. The texture is bland - semi bland and is made of raw cow milk. 

This cheese is paired with Marsala semi sweet wine and Regiotto. 

The tasting notes are light to intense with a touch of piquant in the after taste.

Gorgonzola can be used in the following fashion:

crumbled in salads
in an international cheese platter
salad dressings
with pears and walnuts

However, in Italia, it is often eaten with crusty warm bread and drunk with semi sweet wine. The most famous baked short pasta dish that employs this cheese is Timballi al Gorgonzola ( which is in the pasta section - recipe by: Margi Cintrano ). 

Please note: the veins should be a New England dark green blue color, with shattered vein patterns.

*** part 5 to be continued. 

Kind regards,
Margaux Cintrano.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 1, 2012)

*Gorgonzola*

Photo of blue vein Gorgonzola - Lombardia, Italia


----------



## kadesma (Aug 1, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Photo of blue vein Gorgonzola - Lombardia, Italia


I adore the soft Gorgonzola smear on thick slice of Italian or French bread  and top with toasted finely chopped walnuts mixed into the cheese. Yum Yum. Or put the Gorgonzola and toasted walnuts into  Belgian Endive pieces  so good and nice on a hot day with some icy Prosseco .
kades


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 2, 2012)

Kades,

A chunk of sweet Gorgonzola and a chunk of piquant aged Gorgonzola and a snifter of Port ... 

This is heavenly ... 

Yes, I love endive, walnuts and Gorgonzola too. Lovely appetiser and always a delightful snack too ... 

Kind regards and thanks for your feedback, 
Margi.


----------



## Hoot (Aug 2, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> In fabricating gorgonzola, Penicilluim Glaucum is added to the curd, at the beginning of the cheese making process to create a mold



I was not aware that a variety of penicillium was used to make blue cheeses. From my earliest recollections, I have been told I am allergic to penicillin as an antibiotic. Never have had any contact with it and I truly enjoy all manner of blue cheeses. Never had any discernible adverse reaction at all.....ever.

Has anyone ever heard of a case where an allergy to penicillin has caused problems for folks after eating blue cheese?

As a side note...until and unless I ever do have some kind of adverse reaction, I plan to continue enjoying blue cheeses. And if it ultimately does me in, I reckon I will die happy!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 5, 2012)

Buon Giorno Hoot,

Firstly, I have never heard of anyone having issues with aged Gorgonzola, aged Roquefort or aged Cabrales ( Asturias, Spain ) ...

Note: The amount of Penicillin is so tiny and the amount of cheese ( cow or sheep or a blend ) ... 

My Mom Eva is 95 and a Blue Cheese-a-holic, so I believe this may answer your question ... 

Have a lovely August,
Margi.


----------



## justplainbill (Aug 5, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Photo of blue vein Gorgonzola - Lombardia, Italia


Perhaps using an f/stop of f/8 or f/11 (smaller aperture) would improve the focus of your photographs.
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=14797&d=1343838787


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 5, 2012)

Bill,

This particular photo is a photo and was taken ages ago when I had written a report on European Cheese Varieties. 

My Benq has a problem with the compartment door, and that camera is the best of all of the ones I have. The Cannon  and The Panasonic Lumix are okay for plate fotos, however, the Benq is far superior ... 

Have a nice summer Bill,
Margaux.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 5, 2012)

*Gorgonzola Cheese Photo*

Hopefully this one is a bit better that I have on the Cheese Pendrive.


----------



## justplainbill (Aug 5, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Bill,
> 
> This particular photo is a photo and was taken ages ago when I had written a report on European Cheese Varieties.
> 
> ...


Perhaps you should come back to Butler Hall - 119th Street to brush up on your photography techniques  ?
A flash, tripod, cable release and perhaps a visit to Willoughby's can help.


----------



## Rocklobster (Aug 5, 2012)

My local carries Mauri. Very good. Love it as a snack, with steak, or after dinner


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 5, 2012)

*Rock Lobster: Thanks for posting your photo*

I am a big cheese-a-holic and love Gorgonzola. It is a lovely sauce with Filet Mignon too ... and very popular in Spain with Cabrales, a blue vein of Spain. 

In all honesty, an international mixed variety, goat or sheep and cow aged and fresh or semi cured cheese platter including 1 or 2 blue veins, is always enjoyed ... 

Thanks again for the photo.
Margi and have a lovely August.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 5, 2012)

Bill,

I do take some very lovely photos of plates as well as scenery and portraits, as you could see from my other photos posted and Member photos ... However, my camera is not functioning and thus, I am using my Cell phone or Nikon 35mm. Or Canon 35mm. and though these are not digital, they truly take better fotos than a digital. 

We have no plans to travel to Manhattan in the near future.

My 95 year old Mom is in Miami Beach, Florida and my older daughter Naia is in St. Augustine. 

However, Naia is here in Switzerland visiting her younger sister Nathalia in Zürich and had recently visited me here in Puglia. We are driving to Switzerland instead of going abroad or overseas at the end of August. 

If we go to the USA, it shall be fly to Washington D.C. and spend a few days and then, drive down to Miami and stop and see dear friends in Nagshead, North Carolina. 

Kind regards. Have a nice summer.
Margaux.


----------



## justplainbill (Aug 5, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Bill,
> 
> I do take some very lovely photos of plates as well as scenery and portraits, as you could see from my other photos posted and Member photos ... However, my camera is not functioning and thus, I am using my Cell phone or Nikon 35mm. Or Canon 35mm. and though these are not digital, they truly take better fotos than a digital.
> 
> ...


I was just kibitzing about your Columbia days.
Cell phone cameras often provide for some adjustments of settings depending on the subject being photographed.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 5, 2012)

Bill,

What is kibotzing ? 

Columbia days ? I went to NYU School of Journalism.  

Ever hear the old expression: I had nose bleed everytime I went uptown ! 

Cell cameras have their moments ... however, I have studied photography as part of the Journalism Requirements. 

I shall get my Benq adjusted when I return to Madrid the 1st week of September. 

Or I might not even return ! I love it here ...

Kind regards, and have nice August.
ANY VACATION PLANS ?

Margi.


----------



## justplainbill (Aug 5, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Bill,
> 
> What is kibotzing ?
> 
> ...


To continue the kibitzing- you can get more than a nosebleed around Washington Square; at Columbia they would have taught that herbs and are ground, not grounded nor grinded.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 5, 2012)

Hoot said:


> I was not aware that a variety of penicillium was used to make blue cheeses. From my earliest recollections, I have been told I am allergic to penicillin as an antibiotic. Never have had any contact with it and I truly enjoy all manner of blue cheeses. Never had any discernible adverse reaction at all.....ever.
> 
> Has anyone ever heard of a case where an allergy to penicillin has caused problems for folks after eating blue cheese?
> 
> As a side note...until and unless I ever do have some kind of adverse reaction, I plan to continue enjoying blue cheeses. And if it ultimately does me in, I reckon I will die happy!



Some are allergic to both and some allergic to one or the other.  The mold itself, which is in cheese, is less allergenic than the medications.  There are also different penicillin molds that are used for cheese, the specific penicillin  you are allergic to may not be utilized in making Blue cheese.


----------



## Hoot (Aug 5, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Some are allergic to both and some allergic to one or the other.  The mold itself, which is in cheese, is less allergenic than the medications.  There are also different penicillin molds that are used for cheese, the specific penicillin  you are allergic to may not be utilized in making Blue cheese.



That's good to know. Like I say, I have always been told that I have a penicillin allergy, but I don't have any first hand experience to prove it. Luckily, (knock on wood) I rarely have any need for antibiotics.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 5, 2012)

Hoot and Princess Fiona,

Additionally, gorgonzola is made in Lombardia, Cabrales is made in Spain and Roquefort in France, thus, the Penicillin which is added to these molds in different countries, probably has a different "Strain" . 

My mom is allergic to Penicillin and she never has had any issues with blue vein cheeses.

Thank you for your contribution and feedback on this topic.  

Margaux


----------

